# Saturdays Photo Shoot



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

As most of you know I had a photo shoot planned with Eddie and Alvin unfortately Alvin was unable to make it due to his schedule and Eddie was also unable to make it. So i did have Kamal Elgari who did manage to make it. Kamal who has won the IFBB Worlds Champs 5 times (i think) is also doing the Arnold Amatuer..

So here are a couple of pics..










Fivos


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow.. great physique.

Amazing photography as always Fiv!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

Great picture, similar physique to mine :whistling:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice pics. Shame the others didnt make it.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome physique


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

awesome shape!

very good camera work to


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Forgot two mention James L came down to the shoot which is always great to have him around.. James had a quick look at me and gave me his honest opnion etc.. James is going to be keeping an eye on my prep which i well grateful for..

So here are to last pics (for the mo) one of myself and Kamal hitting a double bicep (apoligies for my hairstyle and stupid grin) and one of James with Kamal.



















Fivos


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Fivos looking a great shape mate


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi fivos,

Just realised your the guy from james's dvd, nice pics mate.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Damn it, i was expecting pictures of that lovely new girl band 

Excellent photo's though never the less.

BTW Fivos you look awsome yourself


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kamal looks very good. He has very good proportions id say.

Fivos looking good yourself mate and good quality photos.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

nibbsey said:


> Damn it, i was expecting pictures of that lovely new girl band
> 
> Excellent photo's though never the less.
> 
> BTW Fivos you look awsome yourself


Ha Ha yea just realized how that title looked 

Thanks for the commnets of the photography guys and also on my prep.

Fivos


----------



## The_One (Feb 10, 2009)

Great pics again Fivos, GREAT!!! Wow, he is good, nice and thick to. I think he is doing the Arnolds Fiv, and my class.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Great work Fivo's


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

yo Fivos.. man your looking good to my friend.. as always your pics are amazing.. best of luck with your comp and maybe one day i'll have a shoot with you..


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

It was a great afternoon.

I have always looked up to Kamal and it was great to have some time to sit down with him and chat about stuff. He is a true gentleman of the sport and has incredible proportions and flow in his physique.

It was an honour to be there and witness greatness firsthand.

And as for you Fiv, 11 weeks out and probably about 3 weeks out condition wise. AWESOME.

I know we talked about eating more food and I dont often say that to guys I'm helping!!!

Great photos Fiv and great seeing you and Jo again

J


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Great pics yet again my friend.

Still looking incredibley shredded....as always. 

I remember Kemal doing the guest spot a few times for Powerhouse Gym in stoke...Great guy,Great physique,really pleasant.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> It was a great afternoon.
> 
> I have always looked up to Kamal and it was great to have some time to sit down with him and chat about stuff. He is a true gentleman of the sport and has incredible proportions and flow in his physique.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with James's words on Kamal...

Its always great to see you James and have our conversations on training and dieting. I will email you my current prep and ill follow your directions 100%. Jo also said it was nice to see you again.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Here is another pic.










Fivos


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Great pictures mate :thumbup1:


----------



## chris2877 (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome pics m8 :thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

AWESOME pics again Fivos :thumb: , and u don't look to bad ur self lol :whistling: x


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Jojo 007 said:


> AWESOME pics again Fivos :thumb: , and u don't look to bad ur self lol :whistling: x


Thank you my caring assistant/better half :whistling: :lol:

Fivos


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Fivos so are you 11weeks out or 14weeks out either way you have stayed EXTREMLY LEAN in the off-season compared to how I look 16-19weeks out from my first show.Any tips especially as this time round ive stayed what I deem as fairly lean (normally 14st10 but I stayed at 14st 2).

Quality pics asper usual and love the abs and quads on that dude


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

You know my thoughts as always


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Golden Man said:


> Fivos so are you 11weeks out or 14weeks out either way you have stayed EXTREMLY LEAN in the off-season compared to how I look 16-19weeks out from my first show.Any tips especially as this time round ive stayed what I deem as fairly lean (normally 14st10 but I stayed at 14st 2).
> 
> Quality pics asper usual and love the abs and quads on that dude


Hi mate im 11 weeks out from the NABBA Show which im doing the >40s to try and qualify for the NABBA Britian...ill then look at possibly doing the NPA Yorkshire as id like to have a crack at the UIBBN Euros..Then ill pick the rest of the shows after but I am looking at the UKBFF Finals and NPA Finals.

As for tips just be machine like with your prep and make sure you have a plan and dont diviate from it.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Gumball said:


> You know my thoughts as always


Thanks Pal..

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Thank you my caring assistant/better half :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


haha my pleasure gorgeous :cool2: .... and ur right...I am ur better half :lol:

Only joking  xxx


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Forgot two mention James L came down to the shoot which is always great to have him around.. James had a quick look at me and gave me his honest opnion etc.. James is going to be keeping an eye on my prep which i well grateful for..
> 
> So here are to last pics (for the mo) one of myself and Kamal hitting a double bicep (apoligies for my hairstyle and stupid grin) and one of James with Kamal.
> 
> ...


these pics are cool, was nice to see u again James! Hope u enjoyed ur steak


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Fivos


What is it about the black and white pics that make them better? There's just something about them, i'm not into photography in any way but even i can appreciate this one!! :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cool pics. looking massive yourself fivos as usual 

i do have to say i prefer black and whites ones too


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

bloody hell fivos, do you like training biceps or something?! Awesome!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

great pics mate... looking forward to hooking up come summer time.

the black n white one is marred a bit by shadow (lighting angle?) but i love those style of pics

that guy has a great icecube tray midsection


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice photos fivos, you are 11 weeks out???!!!

You look like your about 2-4 weeks out lol. Most shredded man on stage again hehe.

Lovely peaked biceps as well mate, thats what its all about, the real billowing peaks!!

Kamal looks really good as well, can see why hes won the ifbb worlds so many times, dont understand why he hasnt taken up his pro card than?

His lats look really thick, he has great thickness and detail in his quads, but i cant help think his waist is a teeny bit blocky, still thats being extremely pedantic and hes not in full condition here so will tighten up more as well.

Hes doing the arnold amateurs? What weight category is he in? He could be posing down against shaun tav for the overall???

Hope your prep goes well btw mate.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> great pics mate... looking forward to hooking up come summer time.
> 
> the black n white one is marred a bit by shadow (lighting angle?) but i love those style of pics
> 
> that guy has a great icecube tray midsection


Yea had a problem with the lighting as there is a lot of natural lighting coming in from up above to the sides at mosntergym..At Shauns shoot it was already dark so i ahd better control of the lighting.

I can sort any shadowing out post process but i havent really got the time with these shots and i jsut wanted to get them out.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok Some more B&Ws










Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

nice photo,s mate the b&w ones look amazing


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Here is a working photo shoot pic...










Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Grear pics Fivos...your looking awsome mate, some serious guns you have there!!! :2guns:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Britbb said:


> Nice photos fivos, you are 11 weeks out???!!!
> 
> You look like your about 2-4 weeks out lol. Most shredded man on stage again hehe.
> 
> ...


Hi mate forgot to reply

1. Kamal took his procard in 2003 but didnt place in the night of the champions then gave his pro card up..He then won loads of NABBA shows and in Qatar where is is from i believe he competes does shows and is paid very handsomely!

2. Apparently he is in the same class as Shaun.

3. Im well mate thanks have sent all my breakdown to James who will be looking after my prep.

Fivos


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah Kamal competes for the Qatar team at ifbb world championships. Great guy, i met him over the years at the worlds and again in 2007 at the ukbff british finals.

Great physique and looked fantastic at last years worlds in Bahrain. All the guys in the team are really friendly and all top notch physiques. I wish him all the best at the Arnolds and again for this years ifbb worlds in Dubai!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Amazing pics Fivos, can't believe i've never heard of him before.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks mate..his kept a low profile since 2003 but is now ready to go.

Flex Mag loved the pictures and without saying to much at the moment those pics have opened up some great possibilities for him. Things are also going well for me and again i cant say to much but a top mag maybe recruiting my photography skills to cover bodybuilders and shows accross Europe.

Fivos


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Again some wicked photo's favos. you've defently got the eye for it mate. look forward to hooking up with you in the summer for a shoot!. :thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

stuartcore said:


> Again some wicked photo's favos. you've defently got the eye for it mate. look forward to hooking up with you in the summer for a shoot!. :thumb:


Thanks Stuart, yea we will have a blast.

Also id like to mention that Flex Mag has asked me to notify them of any of my planned photo shoots and will look to have an article on the person. So with you Stuart i think its a sure thing that our shoot will get published in Flex.

Fivos


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Thanks Stuart, yea we will have a blast.
> 
> Also id like to mention that Flex Mag has asked me to notify them of any of my planned photo shoots and will look to have an article on the person. So with you Stuart i think its a sure thing that our shoot will get published in Flex.
> 
> Fivos


Ideal mate, that really gives me something to focus on now. I'll give you the heads up on some dates as we get closer or vice-versa.

Thanks again favos. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

stuartcore said:


> Ideal mate, that really gives me something to focus on now. I'll give you the heads up on some dates as we get closer or vice-versa.
> 
> Thanks again favos. :thumbup1:


Fivos :whistling: lol x


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Fiv, awesome shots of a great bloke.. i met kemal at my first ever nabba brit finals. kemal won cl.4 and overall too... had a good chat with him that day, a great bloke

fiv you look bloody tight mate..get some food in you bro, youve a good few weeks to go yet so theres no danger..the food will only benefit you

steve


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

stevie flynn said:


> Fiv, awesome shots of a great bloke.. i met kemal at my first ever nabba brit finals. kemal won cl.4 and overall too... had a good chat with him that day, a great bloke
> 
> fiv you look bloody tight mate..get some food in you bro, youve a good few weeks to go yet so theres no danger..the food will only benefit you
> 
> steve


Hey Steve good to hear from you pal...and thanks for the comment re my condition and yes i will be eating more as James is prepping me from this Sunday for my shows.

Fivos


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Hi mate forgot to reply
> 
> 1. Kamal took his procard in 2003 but didnt place in the night of the champions then gave his pro card up..He then won loads of NABBA shows and in Qatar where is is from i believe he competes does shows and is paid very handsomely!
> 
> ...


Thanx for the reply mate.

Hmmm, an ex pro basically? Well i guess it will be a real honour for anyone to go up against him seeing as hes won the ifbb world's so many times!

I think shaun has a nicer shape, more aesthetic, but this guy looks tremendous, no flaws at all really, if they are both in the same class then its one bloody hard class lol!

I look forward to seeing you on stage bro, cant wait to see how james' prep works out for you, pretty sure youll be totally sliced and diced come show day, gonna be a top contender whether its nabba or ukbff


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Britbb said:


> Thanx for the reply mate.
> 
> Hmmm, an ex pro basically? Well i guess it will be a real honour for anyone to go up against him seeing as hes won the ifbb world's so many times!
> 
> ...


Yes an ex pro but i guess when he did get his pro card he must of been a tad over 82kg.. He competes in the IFBB World Champs in the 85kg class. So now with the 202lb class i guess he maybe going to have another pro shot...

As for me yea looking forward to putting my prep in someone elses hands and being reliant on someone else. First show will be NABBA SE in Beck Theatre in the >40s class then hopefully the NABBA Finals.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

I really like this shot...










Fivos


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Fivos said:


> I really like this shot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. you really have got the lighting spot on in your photos fivos ... congrats on the flex photography... i was thinking your style looks alot similar to there's in the way of clean imagery and lighting. :thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

shorty said:


> nice.. you really have got the lighting spot on in your photos fivos ... congrats on the flex photography... i was thinking your style looks alot similar to there's in the way of clean imagery and lighting. :thumbup1:


Thanks mate i was given some great tips by Bill Dobbins (who is the master!)

Fivos


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

What a physique! Maybe I have missed something here - but if hes doin the AC amatuer he aint a pro. That is just amazin to see him at the side of James L (who is pro) where he looks like the pro! WOW!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

MuscleButt said:


> What a physique! Maybe I have missed something here - but if hes doin the AC amatuer he aint a pro. That is just amazin to see him at the side of James L (who is pro) where he looks like the pro! WOW!


Basically he competed in NABBA so lost his Pro Card status...as i guess competing in 2003 at around 82kg wasnt going to make such an impact. But now with the 202lb class he is going to try and get his Pro Card back.

Fivos


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

He is less than 202lbs! Talk about bodybuilding being an illusion! How tall is he Fiv?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

MuscleButt said:


> He is less than 202lbs! Talk about bodybuilding being an illusion! How tall is he Fiv?


I reckon he is around 5ft 5-6. He won the 85kg Class at last years IFBB World Champs..so still has some room to grow!

Fivos


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

What did he weigh for the shoot then? BTW - great pix fiv. Have you been doing photography prior to your new venture?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

MuscleButt said:


> What did he weigh for the shoot then? BTW - great pix fiv. Have you been doing photography prior to your new venture?


I reckon he was weighing around 88kg (as he said to me he needs to drop aroudn 7lb to be near the condition he displayed at the IFBB Worlds.

Ive been into photography for arounnd 20years, i used to develop mainly B&W photos, then had a break for around 8 years (when digital first came out) then got back into it last June.

Fivos


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

Talk about pure quality then - 88kg is amazin!

Well its good to see youre getting back into it mate - great shots and I really think bodybuilding needs a guy like you - a photographer who is a REAL bodybuilder


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

MuscleButt said:


> Talk about pure quality then - 88kg is amazin!
> 
> Well its good to see youre getting back into it mate - great shots and I really think bodybuilding needs a guy like you - a photographer who is a REAL bodybuilder


Thanks pal, yea someone needs to look after all our best interests.. 

Fivos


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

You got that dam straight - keep flying the flag for all us bodybuilder FIV - ur doin an great job mate  REPRESENT BROTHER!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Another fave shot..










Fivos


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^^ awesome shot


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Fiv, it's GREAT to see Kamal get some much-deserved exposure.

He was awesome 6 years back when he trained in Northampton and I haven't seen him for about 3 years - think he was out clubbing in Peterborough with his brother (who is another talent) last time I saw him - these shots have blown my mind - both his physique and your attention to detail.

Have you tried reducing the depth of field a touch in the full on body portraits?

Awesome pics.

Cheers mate.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Another fave shot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raah this dude is crazy :whistling:


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Some awesome shots mate congrats on the Flex job!! And an awesome physique on Kamal i`m pretty certain hes from Libya and used to be sponsored by Tropicana couple of years back,looking forward to seeing him up against Shaun!!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Some great pics there Fivos

Kamal is looking spot on - he was in my hometown 2 weeks ago


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ex-SRD said:


> Some great pics there Fivos
> 
> Kamal is looking spot on - he was in my hometown 2 weeks ago


Thanks James, yes will be interesting to see how he looks at the Arnold, he mentioned to me he will frop 7lb.

Looking forward to getting a shoot arragend with Daz..

Fivos


----------



## Andypandy999 (Feb 27, 2009)

Got to admit the pics are superb, you seem to have got the esscence of body buidling down to a tee in them....Thats what its all about....

Great physic on you both too......

Andy


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Andypandy999 said:


> Got to admit the pics are superb, you seem to have got the esscence of body buidling down to a tee in them....Thats what its all about....
> 
> Great physic on you both too......
> 
> Andy


Thanks Mate.. :beer:

Fivos


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Brilliant pics. Impressive, thick physique on kamal. Can't believe the bicep peak on Fivos- why can't i have peaks like that. Made me feel depressed!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

phenom82 said:


> Brilliant pics. Impressive, thick physique on kamal. Can't believe the bicep peak on Fivos- why can't i have peaks like that. Made me feel depressed!


Sorry mate i blame my dad! 

Fivos


----------

